# Neuer Monitor bzw noch neue Grafikkarte dazu?! Umstieg auf 2K/4K ?



## Daverino (19. August 2017)

Schönen guten Abend liebe Gemeinde,
ich habe da ein kleines Problemchen und da ich selbst noch nicht ganz weiter weiß,
dachte ich mir ich frage zusätzlich mal hier nach und kann dabei vielleicht den ein oder anderen Tipp aufschnappen.

Undzwar hat sich heute, nach nur knapp 4 Jahren, mein 27" 1080p, 144hz Gamingmonitor von Asus verabschiedet,
eben noch 'ne Runde PUBG zur Feier des Abends gezockt, kurz was zum Essen gemacht und bei der Rückkehr dann, den Deathscreen vom Monitor erleben müssen (Natürlich zum Wochenende hin -.-).

Ich habe eine gtx1070 verbaut und spiele mit dem Gedanken, da der Bildschirm nun aufgegeben hat, nun dementsprechend nach-/aufzurüsten.
Die gtx 1070 habe ich mir ja damals eigentlich nur gekauft, da ich den Monitor noch nicht allzulange besaß und nicht unbedingt direkt auf einen neuen umsteigen wollte, bzw. mir das Geld dafür zu schade war in dem Moment.
Jetzt ist die gegenteilige Situation eingetroffen, die GTX 1070 ist knapp ein Jahr alt und ein neuer Monitor musss her.

Die Frage nun, was kommt als nächstes auf den Tisch ?
Lohnt sich noch der Zwischenschritt auf einen 2K-Monitor oder sollte man in dem Fall direkt investieren und auf 4K-Monitor umsteigen ?
Ich müsste ja mit meiner GTX 1070 die Möglichkeit haben ordentlich (lagfrei) auf einem WQHD-Monitor zu zocken oder sehe ich das falsch ?
Kann man überhaupt schon ordentlich (lagfrei) in 4K spielen und wenn ja, ist doch bestimmt eine gtx 1080 ti dafür nötig oder ?

Hat hier Jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Umstieg von >100fps in Kombination eines 144Hz - 1080p Monitor , auf 2K oder 4K mit entsprechend geringeren fps-Werten und dem empfinden dieser ? ( Soviel fps erreicht man ja nicht mit solchen Auflösungen, solange ich da noch richtig informiert bin)
Kommt einem dann nicht alles laggy vor ?

Ahja der Neue sollte natürlich auch min. 27" groß und nicht allzu viel größer sein.

Allerliebste Grüße,
Vielen lieben Dank im Voraus,
Daverino


----------



## HisN (19. August 2017)

Daverino schrieb:


> Kann man überhaupt schon ordentlich (lagfrei) in 4K spielen und wenn ja, ist doch bestimmt eine gtx 1080 ti dafür nötig oder ?



Gott ähm .. der Entwickler hat den Games Regler gegeben. Wenn Du sie benutzt, dann kommste auch in 4K auf FPS.
Das größte Problem dabei sitzt in der Regel vor dem Monitor und will alle Regler ganz rechts haben.

PUBGs ist in 4K allerdings schon heftig, es sei denn Du spielst sowieso auf LOW, weil man dann den Gegner besser sieht.


Nur mal als Beispiel GTA5 (weil es so schön viele Regler hat).

20 FPS in FHD wenn ich alle Regler ganz rechts ziehe, ich verändere nur Auflösung und Antialiasing und habe 100 FPS in UHD, ich drehe alles auf LOW und hänge im CPU-Limit in UHD mit 180 FPS, und dann stelle ich die Auflösung auf 8K und bin immer noch bei 80 FPS (in LOW).


Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_18_18mesdm.jpg - abload.de
Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_17_54p2up5.jpg - abload.de
Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_17_50lyuan.jpg - abload.de
Bild: gta5_2017_06_22_17_46tguz5.jpg - abload.de


----------



## JoM79 (19. August 2017)

WQHD, nicht 2K, kostet nicht soviel mehr Leistung als FHD, vor allem wenn du mit den Reglern im Spiel umgehen kannst.
Was willst du denn überhaupt ausgeben und was ist mit Gsync?


----------



## 0ssi (19. August 2017)

Einfach einen WQHD 144Hz kaufen und wenn dir weniger FPS nicht mehr flüssig vorkommen und du keine Einstellungen runterschrauben willst dann GTX1080(Ti) dazu.


----------



## Tolotos66 (19. August 2017)

@Jom79 und @Ossi. Danke Genau das versuche ich schon seit Monaten hier im Forum bewußt zu machen. Alle reden immer von 4K (wahrscheinlich durchs TV angeregt). In meinen Augen lohnt der erhebliche Hardwaremehrpreis zw. WQHD und UHD nämlich nicht. WQHD in 144Hz auf einem PC (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem TV) ist sehr ansehnlich und dazu sogar von Mittelklassekarten bereits gut darstellbar. Selbst ich mit meiner alten Gurke (390Nitro) spiele in WQHD auf einem 144Hz-Freesyncer.
Gruß T.


----------



## 0ssi (19. August 2017)

Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Alle reden immer von 4K (wahrscheinlich durchs TV angeregt).


Für mich ist es UHD *60Hz* und hört sich nicht viel besser an als FHD/WQHD *144Hz*. Klar wird das Bild durch mehr Pixel etwas feiner
aber anders als bei Filmen zählt bei Spielen ein *ruhiges Bild* und das bekommt man auch durch Kantenglättung oder Downsampling.


----------



## Daverino (19. August 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Gott ähm .. der Entwickler hat den Games Regler gegeben. Wenn Du sie benutzt, dann kommste auch in 4K auf FPS.
> Das größte Problem dabei sitzt in der Regel vor dem Monitor und will alle Regler ganz rechts haben.
> 
> PUBGs ist in 4K allerdings schon heftig, es sei denn Du spielst sowieso auf LOW, weil man dann den Gegner besser sieht.
> ...




Gott ...
Wer seinen Satz schon so anfängt, auf dessen Hilfe kannman eigentlich getrost verzichten.
Aber ich gebe dir vollkommen Recht, das Problem  sitzt wie nur zo oft vor dem Monitor, das ist auch diesmal der Fall, allerdings bei der Beratung.

Mir ist wohl bewusst, dass es bei jedem Spiel Regler gibt und diese auch heftige FPS-Unterschiede mit sich bringen.

Aber um deine Frage zu beantworten, ich spiele PUBG @ 1080p @ alles verylow außer Texturen die sind auf High (+ Regler auf 120 Upscale) und habe hierbei meine 80fps + im Spawnbereich sowie um die +100fps im eigentlichen Spielverlauf dann.

Meine Frage diesbezüglich war, ob man als "Ehemaliger"Besitzer eines 144Hz Monitors mit passender FPS, sich überhaupt auf die niedrigen fps bereiche einstellen kann und ob beim 2K bzw. 4K-Gaming mittlerweile annehmbare FPS bei einem schönen,scharfen Bild dargestellt bekommt. (FXAA ist mein größter Feind - wer steht schon auf einen Vaselinefilm auf dem Monitor)(Dabei ist mir bewusst das AA & PP bei höheren Auflösungen wegfällt und somit nochmal ein FPS-Schub zustande kommt.)

Aber das geben ja deine Screenshots eigentlich ganz gut wieder...

Gespielt werden hauptsächlich Shooter, wie BF1, Rainbow Six Siege,PUBG und Ähnliches



JoM79 schrieb:


> WQHD, nicht 2K, kostet nicht soviel mehr Leistung als FHD, vor allem wenn du mit den Reglern im Spiel umgehen kannst.
> Was willst du denn überhaupt ausgeben und was ist mit Gsync?



Mein ich doch  Da ich ja nvidia treu bleiben möchte, wäre G-sync natürlich wunderbar, ich habe mich in der Zwischenzeit mal umgesehen,
und diesen Monitor rausgesuch Dell S2716DG 27" (68,58cm) Dell S2716DG schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI - 27 Zoll LEDs - Hardware, ( Gibt es in der Preiskategorie besseres ?)

Einen WQHD-Monitor mit 144Hz sowie G-sync, würde den liefern lassen und dann mal schauen was die GTX1070 dazu sagt.



0ssi schrieb:


> Einfach einen WQHD 144Hz kaufen und wenn dir weniger FPS nicht mehr flüssig vorkommen und du keine Einstellungen runterschrauben willst dann GTX1080(Ti) dazu.



Dafür habe ich mich wohl auch entschieden, habe gesehen das die 1070 (gebraucht) die ich besitze, auf ebay für 350+ euro weggeht, falls die FPS dann nicht stimmen sollten, würde ich die GTX 1070 zum Verkauf frei geben und dann, wie du schon meintest, die 1070 mit der 1080 ti austauschen. 



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> @Jom79 und @Ossi. Danke Genau das versuche ich schon seit Monaten hier im Forum bewußt zu machen. Alle reden immer von 4K (wahrscheinlich durchs TV angeregt). In meinen Augen lohnt der erhebliche Hardwaremehrpreis zw. WQHD und UHD nämlich nicht. WQHD in 144Hz auf einem PC (nicht zu verwechseln mit dem TV) ist sehr ansehnlich und dazu sogar von Mittelklassekarten bereits gut darstellbar. Selbst ich mit meiner alten Gurke (390Nitro) spiele in WQHD auf einem 144Hz-Freesyncer.
> Gruß T.



Und genau das war meine Frage, vielen Dank für die Beantwortung.


----------



## 0ssi (19. August 2017)

Schau mal im Treiber unter 3D Einstellungen bei DSR Faktoren und aktiviere 4.00x damit du im Spiel 3840x2160 auswählen kannst.
 Das ist zwar nur Fake 4K aber dafür mit Kantenglättung und Texturschärfung. Guter FPS Test bevor man einen neuen Monitor kauft.


----------



## Kyus (20. August 2017)

Kurze Stellungnahme zum Dell, da ich ihn gerade vor mir zu stehen habe:

Der Gammawert des Monitors ist werkseitig zu hoch eingestellt. Das Bild und die Farben wirken demenstprechend leicht ausgewaschen und leider fehlt es an einer Einstellung im OSD. Abhilfe durch Software schafft die Nvidia Systemsteuerung (Reduzierung des Gamma-Wertes und Anhebung der digitalen Farbanpassung in den Desktop-Farbeinstellungen). Dadurch wirkt das Bild deutlich besser, jedenfalls beim Arbeiten und Browsen. Für Spiele gilt das begrenzt, da die Nvidia-Einstellungen nicht von allen Spielen übernommen werden.

Das nächste Problem ist Ghosting. Es wird empfohlen, die Reaktionszeit im OSD auf "normal" zu stellen (Werkseinstellung), da es bei der Einstellung "schnell" zu Ghosting kommen kann. Jedoch kann ich das Nachziehen von Schrift bereits beim Scrollen auf Internetseiten und das sogar bei der werkseitigen Einstellung erkennen. Beim Spielen ist es nicht zu bemerken.

Des Weiteren fällt deutliches Color Banding insbesondere in dunklen Bereichen bei meinem Exemplar auf (Revision A04, Produktion im November 2016). Auch bei meinem alten  Iiyama (TN-Panel) sowie beim Asus PG279Q (IPS/AHVA-Panel) sieht man es beim genaueren Hinsehen. Der Dell schafft es jedoch aufgrund seiner Gamma-Kalibrierung, deutlicher herausstechen zu lassen. Das kann die Atmosphäre in Horrorspielen oder Weltraumsimulationen schnell zunichte machen. Man kann den dynamischen Ausgabebereich  in der Nvidia-Systemsteuerung auf "begrenzt" stellen, womit der Effekt deutlich reduziert wird, jedoch wird das Bild dadurch noch milchiger und ausgewaschener. Man kann im Control Panel gegenregeln aber die Einstellungen werden, wie gesagt, von mancher Software ignoriert.

Äußerst positiv fällt das schlichte und elegante Design sowie die Verarbeitungsqualität auf. Die Spezifikationen sprechen für sich. WQHD mit 144Hz und Gsync (/Freesync) sind ein Traum. Dennoch geht der Dell zurück, weil das OSD im Bereich der Bildeinstellungen zu spärlich ausgestattet sowie unkomfortabel zu bedienen ist und die Bildqualität nicht ganz meinen Erwartungen enspricht (ausgewaschenes Bild von Werk, leichtes Ghosting, Color Banding). Trotzdem ist der Dell S2716DG ein guter Monitor, allerdings mit Schwächen. Alternativen wären der Asus ROG Swift PG278QR und der Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz. Der PG278QR soll wohl ein stark mattes Coating haben, woran man sich stören könnte. Wenn es ein IPS-Panel sein soll, kann man sich den ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q oder Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz mal näher anschauen.


----------



## HisN (20. August 2017)

Daverino schrieb:


> Lohnt sich noch der Zwischenschritt auf einen 2K-Monitor oder sollte man in dem Fall direkt investieren und auf 4K-Monitor umsteigen ?
> Ich müsste ja mit meiner GTX 1070 die Möglichkeit haben ordentlich (lagfrei) auf einem WQHD-Monitor zu zocken oder sehe ich das falsch ?
> Kann man überhaupt schon ordentlich (lagfrei) in 4K spielen und wenn ja, ist doch bestimmt eine gtx 1080 ti dafür nötig oder ?





Daverino schrieb:


> Hat hier Jemand schon Erfahrung mit dem Umstieg von >100fps in Kombination eines 144Hz - 1080p Monitor , auf 2K oder 4K mit entsprechend geringeren fps-Werten und dem empfinden dieser ? ( Soviel fps erreicht man ja nicht mit solchen Auflösungen, solange ich da noch richtig informiert bin)
> Kommt einem dann nicht alles laggy vor ?





Daverino schrieb:


> Gott ...
> Wer seinen Satz schon so anfängt, auf dessen Hilfe kannman eigentlich getrost verzichten.



Die Antworten spiegeln die Fragestellung wieder.
Wenn Du mehrere Fragen stellst (ich hab Dich mal gequotet, kannst ja mal die Menge der Fragezeichen zählen), aber nur eine tatsächlich beantwortet haben möchtest. Warum stellst Du dann mehrere Fragen? Und machst die Leute, die auf Deine Fragen antworten dann auch noch blöd an?

Das Problem dabei ist, das niemand in Deinen Kopf schauen kann. Niemand weiß was Du genau möchtest, wenn Du es nicht schreibst. Und ich habe mir die Freiheit genommen nur auf einen Teil Deiner Fragen einzugehen, nämlich den, den ich beantworten kann. 

Ob Du Antworten nun für sinnvoll hältst oder nicht, das bleibt Dir überlassen.
Bei täglich etwa 1000 Fragen wie "ich möchte PUBGs Maxed Out in 4K Spielen, was brauche ich dafür", bin ich natürlich völlig untröstlich und am Boden zerstört, dass gerade DU die Bedeutung der Regler in Games kennst, und das gerade DU in LOW zockst. 
Gott, woher hätte ich das nur wissen sollen^^


----------



## 0ssi (20. August 2017)

Kyus schrieb:


> Äußerst positiv fällt das schlichte und elegante Design sowie die Verarbeitungsqualität auf.


Ja, da achte ich beim Zocken auch immer drauf. Ich fummle immer dran rum und mache das Licht an um das Design zu bestaunen. Ok Spaß bei Seite, guter Erfahrungsbericht der Alles auf den Punkt bringt.
Mehr als viele Pixel, 144Hz und G-Sync haben diese Monitore leider nicht zu bieten. Beim wichtigsten Punkt also der Bildqualität totales Versagen und kein Stück besser als vor 10 Jahren eher schlechter.


----------



## Daverino (23. August 2017)

Ich bin mit dem Dell soweit sehr zufrieden, auf die Gefahr hin ein Fehlkauf gemacht zu haben,  nach dem Review, dass hier gepostet wurde, ist mir ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen, als das Ding endlich angeschloßen und eingestellt bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch stand.
Dem Kontrast, sowie der Helligkeit habe ich mir erlaubt sofort nachzugehen und mit dem Windowstool optimal einzustellen.
Eigentlich fand ich ja meinen Display davor schon sehr geil und ich weiß nicht ob es einfach an dem Umstieg auf WQHD liegt, aber ich finde das Bild klasse, sowhol farblich als auch von der schärfe her, den Kommentar, dass das Bild vor 10 Jahren besser aussah, kann ich somit nicht bestätigen ^^
Ich musste soweit auch erstmal alle Spiele die ich so in letzter Zeit gezockt hatte, nochmal starten und mich vom Unterschied bestaunen lassen .

Die Games geben mit der GTX 1070 allerdings jetzt nur noch um die 80 fps her , bei PUBG sind es mit scale auf 120, sogar nur 55-60, manchmal sogar etwas geringer bei regen + Mörserschlag (Settings soweit alle auf very low , außer Texturen, die sind auf ultra und screenscale halt auf 120, wegen der besseren Sicht :S

Was man allerdings loben muss , ist der G-sync, den hatte ich bei meinem vorigen Monitor nicht, der hält das Bild Tearing- und Flickeringfrei selbst bei 45fps obwohl der Bildschrim halt auf 144hz läuft.

Eine Frage habe ich allerdings noch, wie sieht'n das aus mit einer neuen Grafikkarte? Sollte ich meine GTX 1070 schnellstmöglich verkaufen um noch möglichst viel Kohle für zu bekomme und mir eine GTX 1080 TI zulegen? Oder lohnt es sich noch auf die neue Reihe von nvidia zu warten ?
Ich weiß, dass ihr selber nicht wisst wie stark die Karten sein werden, geschweige denn wann sie released und wie teuer sie dann sein werden, allerdings würde ich gerne in Erfahrung bringen, wie ihr fortfahren würdet, würdest ihr an meiner Stelle warten ? Oder doch zu der Ti greifen, weil man dann sowieso erstmal ausgesorgt hat ?
Ich würde schon gerne die fps auf die Hz anpassen, auch wenn ich erlich zugeben muss, dass ich  allerdings bis jetzt nur einen absolut minimalen Unterschied feststellen konnte,
bei sehr schnellen Bewegungen, im Vergleich zum Gameplay davor mit meinem 1080p 144hz Monitor bei etwa gleicher fps Anzahl (Gehr mir hierbei nur um die Bewegungsunschärfe bei schnellen Bewegungen) , ist dies der Fall, wegen dem G-sync ?

VIelen lieben Dank auch an alle fleißigen Helfer  bis jetzt 

PS: Lohnt es sich den Monitor überhaupt auf 144hz laufen zu lassen, wenn man die ndazugehörigen fps nicht erreicht oder sollte man den dann doch lieber erstmal auf 60hz laufen lassen ?


----------



## 0ssi (23. August 2017)

Wenn G-Sync an ist dann läuft der Monitor immer mit FPS=HZ also bei 100FPS sind es 100HZ. Die 144Hz im Treiber sind nur die maximale Akualisierungsrate.
Bei älteren Spielen hast du ab145FPS wieder Tearing also müsstest du die FPS begrenzen. Im Spiel, per Tool oder indem du V-Sync als Frame Limiter aktivierst.


----------



## Daverino (23. August 2017)

Vielen Dank Ossi,
so genau habe ich mir die Funktion von G-Syanc nicht angeschaut,
alles klar dann weiß ich Bescheid 

Du hattest das ja auch schon empfohlen,
was sagst du zum Kauf der gtx 1080 ti ?
Oder dann doch auf die Voltareihe warten ?


----------



## 0ssi (23. August 2017)

Wenn du jetzt mehr FPS willst dann GTX1070 raus und GTX1080Ti rein. Auf 144Hz kann man die ordentlich ausfahren und bei WQHD wird sie trotzdem nicht immer 144FPS schaffen
aber 100FPS sind ja auch schon genial bei der Bewegtbilddarstellung. Als ich auf 144Hz umgestiegen bin ging es von GTX970 auf GTX1070 und danach GTX1080 wegen FPS Mangel.
Hatte auch schon eine Ti (MSI Gaming X) aber war von den OC Werten nicht ganz überzeugt (2050/5800MHz). Mal schauen wann ein gutes Angebot für ein anderes Modell kommt.


----------



## Schnuetz1 (23. August 2017)

FPS sind nicht mit Hz gleichzusetzen, auch wenn Ossi dies gerne sagt. 
Du kannst auch von mehr FPS als dein Monitor Hz hat profitieren.

Hierzu einfach mal ein paar Grundlagen anschauen:
YouTube


----------



## Daverino (23. August 2017)

Hey Danke, die Basics sind mir bekannt, allerdings ging es hierbei um die G-Sync-Technologie und wie es sich mit dieser verhält.
(Habe mir das Video trotzdem nochmal angesehen )

Die Frage war eher noch, ob sich der sofortige Verkauf der GTX 1070 lohnen würde,
um auf die gtx 1080 ti upzudaten oder eben doch noch auf die neue Reihe von Nvidia zu warten. (Volta) 

Wann diese allerdings released wird, steht soweit noch in den Sternen bzw. kann nicht wirklich prognostizieren werden.

Demnach stellt sich die Frage, da der Wert der GTX1070 ja auch fallen wird, wenn die neue Reihe released wird,
ob es nicht doch schlauer wäre , diese schnellstmöglich zu verkaufen und dann auf die ti umzusteigen oder eben nicht xD


----------



## 0ssi (23. August 2017)

Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> FPS sind nicht mit Hz gleichzusetzen, auch wenn Ossi dies gerne sagt. Du kannst auch von mehr FPS als dein Monitor Hz hat profitieren.


Da bist du hier falsch weil es um G-Sync geht wo FPS und Hz gleich zu setzen sind. In einem Thread wo es um 60Hz Monitore
ohne moderne Bildsynchronisationstechnik geht kannst du aber natürlich gerne empfehlen mehr FPS als HZ zuzuspielen.


----------



## asdf1234 (23. August 2017)

Ich wollte mir auch ein neuen Monitor und eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen. Bei der Grafikkarte bin ich mir jetzt sicher und werde mir die Gainward GTX 1080 Phoenix kaufen. Beim Monitor bin ich noch am überlegen was meint ihr welcher ist besser ?
- 27" (68,58cm) Dell S2716DG schwarz 2560x1440 1xDisplayPort / 1xHDMI - 27 Zoll LEDs - Hardware,

- Acer Predator XB271HUA 68,6cm (27") LED Monitor EEK: C mit G-Sync (Acer-Monitore) gunstig kaufen


----------



## Daverino (24. August 2017)

Heyho asdf1234,
ich habe mir den DEll S2716DG geholt und bin volsltens zufrieden damit, auf der ersten Seite findest du auch eine kleine Review zu dem Bildschirm, die ich allerdings nicht bestätigen kann.
Der Bildschirm sieht super elegant aus, hat eine super reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und das Bild ist meiner Meinung nach (nach ein paar vorgenommenen Einstellungen) auch super !
Bildschirm geht auch super schnell an, sobald der Knopf zum anschalten gedrückt wurde, ist der Monitor auch 

Bei dem Acer Predator steht, dass er 3D-Technik besäße, würde dir abraten ein Monitor mit dieser Technik zu kaufen(außer du möchtest diese konsequent nutzen), habe Monitore die Dekaden alt sind und immer noch funktionieren,
mein letzter Bildschirm, auch ein Modell mit 3D-Technik verbaut, hat nicht mal ganze 3 Jahre gehalten.
Allerdings kann ich dir nich genau sagen, ob das unebdingt daran lag, habe auch pech haben können, allerdings ist das der einzige Faktor der mir so direkt in den Kopf sprang.

Ansonsten passt ja auch alles bei dem Acer-modell, Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit sowie Kontrast sind aktuell,
davon abgesehen ist die Funktion, dass man das Bild um 90° analog drehen kann ganz gut, wenn man sie nötig hat xD
Lediglich die Energieeffizienzklasse ist nicht ganz so dolle, falls dich das nciht stört, kannst du da gerne zugreifen.


----------



## Kyus (24. August 2017)

@Daverino
Freut mich, dass dir der Dell gefällt. Viel Spass damit! Kannst du mir einen Gefallen tun und mir deine Revision (letzte Ziffern der Produktnummer) und das Produktionsdatum nennen? Steht alles auf der Rückseite des Monitors. Revision 04 soll wohl mehr Probleme mit Color Banding haben, konnte ich bisher aber nicht überprüfen. War im Endeffekt bei mir der Hauptgrund, warum der Dell zurückging. Ansonsten war ich recht zufieden. Vielleicht hast du ja sogar noch die Rev 03 erwischt. 
Um blockartiges Banding zu bestaunen, einfach mal das  Review zum Dell von Lim's Cave abchecken (letzter Absatz). Ich vermeide mal einen Link und will auch keine Werbung machen.

@asdf1234
Hatte zwar nur den Dell im Einsatz und kann nicht viel zum Acer sagen aber nach kurzer Recherche:

- mehr bzw. bessere Einstellungsmöglichkeiten im OSD als der Dell und vergleichbar zum Asus PG278QR (u. A. Color Saturation), Bildqualität soll vergleichbar sein, vermutlich bessere Qualitätskontrolle beim Dell
- leicht schlechtere Verarbeitungs- und Materialqualität im Vergleich zum Dell/Asus (u. A. lässt sich der Rahmen doch erheblich anheben/abbiegen, Plastik fühlt sich niederwertiger an, der Standfuß ist beim Dell/Asus besser)
- "schlechteres" Coating (vergleichbar/identisch zum Asus PG278QR), beim Dell wohl angenehmer ohne allzu aggressiven Schimmer-Effekt
- anscheinend ähnliche Gamma-Probleme wie beim Dell und Color Banding scheint laut einigen Rezensionen auch vorhanden zu sein, die Qualität des Quellmaterials hat aber auch erheblichen Einfluss auf die Ausprägung des Bandings

Design ist zwar Geschmackssache und sollte nicht über Bildqualität stehen, jedoch gefällt mir persönlich das schlichte Design des Dell deutlich besser als bei der Konkurrenz (sprich auf "Gaming" getrimmte Designansätze beim Acer/Asus). Beim Dell sind mir im Vergleich zu anderen Monitoren etwas ungewöhnliche Blautöne aufgefallen, die leicht ins Lila abdriften, unabhängig von der Farbkalibrierung. Ist aber wiederum Geschmackssache und fällt nur im direkten Vergleich auf. Ich persönlich würde mich, wenn es denn unbedingt TN sein soll, zwischem dem Dell S2716DG und dem Asus PG278QR entscheiden. Wäre das Coating beim Asus nicht so aggressiv, würde ich höchstwahrscheinlich zu ihm greifen, weil er für mich persönlich das bessere Gesamtpaket bietet. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen verschiedene Reviews, ob nun in Text- oder Videoform abzuchecken und dir selbst ein Bild zu machen. Im Zweifelsfall beide bestellen und den "Besseren" behalten, obwohl das auch nicht die feine Art ist. Jedoch bewegen wir uns hier in Preisregionen, in denen Mängel wie Color Banding, Blacklight Bleeding, unzureichende Homogenität usw. eigentlich nicht akzeptabel sind. Sieht bei IPS nicht anders aus. Wenn nicht sogar schlimmer. Man muss wohl für sich persönlich das kleinere Übel wählen bzw. abwägen was einem am Wenigsten stört. Ich muss zugeben, dass manche Monitoreigenschaften, die mich persönlich stören, anderen Leuten erst gar nicht auffallen bzw. für Andere vernachlässigbar sind. Es gibt keinen perfekten Monitor für Jedermann. Entscheide nach deinen Ansprüchen.


----------



## Daverino (25. August 2017)

Hey Kyus, besitze auch einen Monitor der Reihe Rev04, allerdings ist mir soweit noch kein colorbanding aufgefallen, im Vergleich zu meinen letzten 2 Monitoren, finde ich nach kurzem Einstellen (von Haus aus waren die Einstellungen wirklich nicht optimal) das Bild auch echt Supergeil.
Ich betreibe soweit allerdings keine Video- und Bildbearbeitung und kann somit  vllt. auch gar nicht ein entscheidendes Urteil fällen.

Erst heute habe ich diese Seite gefunden, ICC Profiles and Monitor Settings Database - TFTCentral
das Profil für mein Monitor rausgesucht und eingestellt. 

PERFEKTO !!


----------



## Belo79 (26. August 2017)

Den Dell hatte ich auch schon hier, fand ihn grausam,das Color Banding hatte epische Ausmaße. Hatte auch den Acer 144hz,gsync,TN hier. Dort war es etwas besser,aber nicht viel. Die ganzen TN,WQHD,144 Hz,GSync Kisten haben alle das gleiche Panel verbaut und daher ähnliche Probleme. Hatte vorher einen 27 Zoll Asus 144 Hz ohne Gsync,der hatte ein wesentlich besseres Bild. Bin aktuell dabei mein Glück bei IPS Bildschirmen zu versuchen,dort gibt es andere Probleme,allerdings kein Color Banding [emoji851]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

